# New Steel Blue Dragon



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello guys! I just got a new betta from Thailand earlier today. He might be a new breed of color. They call him SNOW STEEL BLUE DRAGON. He has white lip and white ears with a steel blue body. pretty ain't he? :-D hmmm... what should I name him????





























I think this new guy is my Favorite! :lol:


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

No offense, but i dont think he's not a steel blue dragon. more like a metallic steel blue. his dragon scaling is not so obvious on those pics. 
a blue dragon should look more like this, but this pic is photoshoppedhttp://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/bluedragonphotoshop.jpg/

bluedragonphotoshop by jmtriro01, on Flickr

but still, he's really gorgeous!


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

I think he is a dragon, his dragon scaling just isn't very thick. He's very pretty either way, i love his white lips!!!


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

:[email protected]: he is a snow steel blue dragon bud. lol I messed up the title and forgot to put the word "snow" before the steel.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Norath came to mind


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Name him Squirtle. xD He's gorgeous.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i would name him Dew or Crest.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

He's very pretty! What kind of substrate do you use in that tank?


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

Crest sounds good just like the toothpaste. Lol

@puppyrjjkm: it would be a black sand from petco.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1314990556

LOL! I found his twin on aquabid! XD


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

^lol got it from the same seller.


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

ooooooooo He's beautiful! I want to kiss his little white lips. :lol:


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

^I feel you.. lol


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

jmtriro01 said:


> No offense, but i dont think he's not a steel blue dragon. more like a metallic steel blue. his dragon scaling is not so obvious on those pics.
> a blue dragon should look more like this, but this pic is photoshoppedhttp://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/bluedragonphotoshop.jpg/
> 
> bluedragonphotoshop by jmtriro01, on Flickr
> ...


i would do anything for a fish like this lol


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

Very pretty. love the perfect lips, maybe he can teach me how to apply lipstick? Lol.


----------

